# *** STOP! - Put any TEST posts on the sub-Forum TEST board and NOT on THIS board!!!



## Patrick IL.

There is new subforum to the tech support board, the "test" forum.
The board is located at:
http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=88

*Please post any test posts, signature tests, etc. on the "test" forum. *

This will keep the main Technical Support forum open for users who have questions and need help with problems.


__________________
Alex
webmasteralex@wdwinfo.com

No Tag...No signature... no need....


----------

